# A pretty hot CC ^_^



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

enjoy. lol I know most of you won't though


----------



## vr.speece (May 13, 2009)

*Re: A pretty hot CC ^_^ (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_









i did. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

looks like ****. when did so low you can't drive it become good looking?


----------



## Notch__Johnson (Sep 21, 2002)

*Re: A pretty hot CC ^_^ (vr.speece)*

if its bagged then http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
if not...then not so much...too impractical


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

*Re: A pretty hot CC ^_^ (passat_98)*

That is hot. Nicely done and the BLQ's make it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_looks like ****. when did so low you can't drive it become good looking?

This. The car is extremely tacky. And it really sucks, because it's quite a pretty car in stock form.


----------



## audiphile (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: A pretty hot CC ^_^ (passat_98)*

Fix the reverse rake, space the rears to match the front and then call me.


----------



## TheDarkEnergist (Aug 22, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Ok, I love the way that car looks stock, so why is it that everyone has to put wheels that are too big on it and bag it?
I mean honestly, the CC's silhouette is low, sleek, and fast-looking. Dropping it to the ground makes it look like a speed bump, and destroys all presence the car has.
I'm waiting for the day I see one that is modified in some other fashion than big wheels and bags.


----------



## strskatr05 (May 24, 2007)

*Re: A pretty hot CC ^_^ (jetta2.8)*

lower it.


----------



## trb02jtta (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: A pretty hot CC ^_^ (strskatr05)*

More pics of the girl.


----------



## ArtieLange (Sep 14, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_looks like ****. when did so low you can't drive it become good looking?


Oh, I don't know... The 50's? Ever seen a custom built back then? 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to the CC.


----------



## garwee (Mar 12, 2007)

i <3 this car!!!


----------



## ByronLLN (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TheDarkEnergist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheDarkEnergist* »_Ok, I love the way that car looks stock, so why is it that everyone has to put wheels that are too big on it and bag it?

Monkey see, monkey do. 
Honestly, the way bagging ruins the wheel-well/fender-to-wheel proportions of newer cars probably makes modern automotive designers want to kill themselves.


----------



## juice (Oct 19, 2004)

I've had chipmunks get in to my engine bay. I think this guy found a solution to that problem!








Edit: it's functional!










_Modified by juice at 2:44 PM 4-26-2010_


----------



## TheDarkEnergist (Aug 22, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *PassSedanGLX* »_
Monkey see, monkey do. 
Honestly, the way bagging ruins the wheel-well/fender-to-wheel proportions of newer cars probably makes modern automotive designers want to kill themselves. 


I was thinking that sentence as I typed mine.
The car pictured literally looks like a boat hull from the rear door back. ~2" of fender tuck on a rather luxurious *looking* car makes it look broken.
For clarification, I'm not hating on the car or the owner, just the misguided application of trends onto EVERY car imaginable without taking a second to appreciate or acknowledge the original design.


----------



## ABAcabby (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: A pretty hot CC ^_^ (passat_98)*

Not bad. I like bags, i like big wheels, but this one is still kinda Meh.


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: A pretty hot CC ^_^ (passat_98)*

I remember the first time this car was posted in TCL. More hate and smart aleck than the MK3 forums.
I personally like it.. bagged big body cars are the shiz.


----------



## aethelwulf (Mar 3, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheDarkEnergist* »_Ok, I love the way that car looks stock, so why is it that everyone has to put wheels that are too big on it and bag it?
I mean honestly, the CC's silhouette is low, sleek, and fast-looking. Dropping it to the ground makes it look like a speed bump, and destroys all presence the car has.
I'm waiting for the day I see one that is modified in some other fashion than big wheels and bags.


Seriously, I think it looks WAY better stock than it does on huge wheels and slammed into the ground.


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: A pretty hot CC ^_^ (audiphile)*

I don't see any reverse rake or problems with wheel to fender spacing... 










_Modified by obdONE at 1:54 PM 4-26-2010_


----------



## vdubwardo (Feb 3, 2009)

this car is dope you bunch of retards!


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Blacked out headlights, and a gold coast lip would make this perrrrfect.


----------



## Notch__Johnson (Sep 21, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (aethelwulf)*

This thread had some pretty good examples and some not so good ones
I still stand by statement about the Helios would look super nice on the CC
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4546024


----------



## TheDarkEnergist (Aug 22, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubwardo* »_this car is bunch of retards! 


That's better.


----------



## Harpoon (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_looks like ****. when did so low you can't drive it become good looking?

Stilettos aren't practical. Would you rather see a hot girl in cross-trainers?


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (VDUBber91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDUBber91* »_
Stilettos aren't practical. Would you rather see a hot girl in cross-trainers?









So you wouldn't like to see a hot girl running around at the gym?


----------



## peachypotpies (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: (VDUBber91)*

How did someone manage to take all the class and elegance in that car and suck it all away.


----------



## TheDarkEnergist (Aug 22, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDUBber91* »_
Stilettos aren't practical. Would you rather see a hot girl in cross-trainers?










Stilettos say one thing to me: Valtrex.


----------



## ThomV (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (TheDarkEnergist)*

This is why I have reservations about buying a VW. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ThomV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ThomV* »_This is why I have reservations about buying a VW. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

heh - it's why i regret buying a VW


----------



## dieselboy77 (May 12, 2008)

*Re: (Rabbit5GTI)*









HOPE YOU LIKE IT


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (dieselboy77)*

get it right 

_Quote, originally posted by *dieselboy77* »_








HOPE YOU LIKE IT


----------



## curvedinfinity (Oct 11, 2004)

Needs new springs, they are broken.


----------



## dieselboy77 (May 12, 2008)

*Re: (passat_98)*


----------



## dannyc (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: (dieselboy77)*

i like the rotiform BLQ, but i don't think they look good on the CC at all. Different set of wheels and it'd look better


----------



## AE2058 (Dec 31, 2003)

*Re: (curvedinfinity)*

The car itself is F-ing hot. The wheels on the other hand are http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## TheDarkEnergist (Aug 22, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *ThomV* »_This is why I have reservations about buying a VW. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


You could start the new trend. 
-By a VW
-Don't molest it.
-Checkmate people's ironic use of ubiquitous modifications.
-Get mad originality points.


----------



## MP413Racer (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ArtieLange)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ArtieLange* »_
Oh, I don't know... The 50's? Ever seen a custom built back then? 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to the CC. 

so you're saying this is NOT original







...son i am disappoint


----------



## Snaak. (Jul 15, 2008)

I was expecting *C*im *C*ardashian


----------



## RENOG (Jul 25, 2002)

Meh it was just a matter of time, and yes it looks broken. Although I love the wheels just not on this generic-attempt-to-bite-the-MBZ-CLS of a vehicle.


----------



## vdubsunday (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (ThomV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ThomV* »_This is why I have reservations about buying a VW. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

I still don't know why?

_Quote, originally posted by *TheDarkEnergist* »_Ok, I love the way that car looks stock, so why is it that everyone has to put wheels that are too big on it and bag it?
I mean honestly, the CC's silhouette is low, sleek, and fast-looking. Dropping it to the ground makes it look like a speed bump, and destroys all presence the car has.
I'm waiting for the day I see one that is modified in some other fashion than big wheels and bags.

Most aren't bagged OG

_Quote, originally posted by *audiphile* »_Fix the reverse rake, space the rears to match the front and then call me.

Fail

_Quote, originally posted by *Rabbit5GTI* »_
This. The car is extremely tacky. And it really sucks, because it's quite a pretty car in stock form.

Lol that's why it's on bags 

_Quote, originally posted by *Rabbit5GTI* »_
This. The car is extremely tacky. And it really sucks, because it's quite a pretty car in stock form.

It looks stock to me


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubsunday)*

^ There's no reasoning with a 'dubber', so I won't even try. The car ain't stock, though.


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

How many more fuel tanks and oil pans have you gone through to look like you're driving around a hovercraft?


----------



## wetwithwaterwings (Jun 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*

beautiful. the root beer wheels look amazing when the sunlight hits them. to anyone that complains about how low it is, that's the beauty of bags. it can always be raised when needed.
to TCL, i have no more words other than a quote from my dear friend sadie:


----------



## Noisyninja (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: (peachypotpies)*


_Quote, originally posted by *peachypotpies* »_How did someone manage to take all the class and elegance in that car and suck it all away.

Because the VW scene is filled with people like this guy:

_Quote, originally posted by *vdubwardo* »_this car is dope you bunch of retards! 

Even if it's tacky though, enjoying slammed cars is a guilty pleasure. Like those giant skinny hoop earnings some girls wear. Yeah, it's trashy and tacky but sometimes I still think they look hot.
I still like the CC, even though the "bagged with giant wheels" look seems to be done on every single modded CC I've seen.

edit: spelling fail


_Modified by Noisyninja at 3:27 PM 4-26-2010_


----------



## Snaak. (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

*Re: (Noisyninja)*

Those CCs look absolutely horrible. It's like the guy spent so much money on wheels that he had to sell the suspension to be able to buy them.


----------



## ByronLLN (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (VDUBber91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDUBber91* »_Stilettos aren't practical. Would you rather see a hot girl in cross-trainers?









I'd rather see her stripped down and ready for action.


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

*FV-QR*


















I like this one, but the wheels are a little big for my liking.


----------



## vdubsunday (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (Snaak.)*


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (TheDarkEnergist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheDarkEnergist* »_
You could start the new trend. 
-By a VW
-Don't molest it.
-Checkmate people's ironic use of ubiquitous modifications.
-Get mad originality points.


1) That sure does sound fun








2) Your words sound smart but your meaning is lost. How is it ironic to do something that everyone is doing? How about not trying to show off your "word-smithing" skills and next time don't over do it with UBIQUITOUS modifiers to a critique that means nothing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: (AE2058)*

I would love to have a CC .... car looks money!


----------



## EvolSonica (May 11, 2008)

*Re: (Noisyninja)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noisyninja* »_
Even if it's tacky though, enjoying slammed cars is a guilty pleasure. Like those giant skinny hoop earnings some girls wear. Yeah, it's trashy and tacky but sometimes I still think they look hot.
I still like the CC, even though the "bagged with giant wheels" look seems to be done on every single modded CC I've seen.


It's true. 
And I'm indifferent about this car. 
Whoever said fix the reverse rake must not know that when you lower most MK5 cars, the rear fender sits lower so it gives it the illusion of being lower in the rear. Either way, I completely agree with you Ninja. Although aesthetically there aren't that many options with the CC, plus most cars look better with a lower profile. This low? It's all in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## Notch__Johnson (Sep 21, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (UNBANNED_GERBIL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UNBANNED_GERBIL* »_ 
*snip
I like this one, but the wheels are a little big for my liking.

Thats a nice one....just would like it in anything other than silver


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Notch__Johnson)*


----------



## JMillerUA6 (Sep 1, 2009)

*FV-QR*

More pics of the D-Max?


----------



## vdubsunday (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (JMillerUA6)*


----------



## HULKSWAGEN (Apr 26, 2010)

i want to put it under my door to keep it open.


----------



## ByronLLN (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (obdONE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *obdONE* »_How is it ironic to do something that everyone is doing? 

I've been asking that for years.


----------



## Turbio! (Feb 21, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Big, black wheels on a light-colored VW with bags. Looks like Mr. Original really let the creativity flow on this one. 


_Modified by Turbiodiesel! at 1:01 PM 4-26-2010_


----------



## vdubsunday (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (HULKSWAGEN)*

Lololol I like your sn


----------



## HULKSWAGEN (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: (vdubsunday)*

lolz <3


----------



## Turbio! (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (MP413Racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MP413Racer* »_
so you're saying this is NOT original







...son i am disappoint









It's about as original as girlfriend jeans and thick black glasses. Actually, less so.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

*Re: (HULKSWAGEN)*

Silly kids, bags are for milk.


----------



## wetwithwaterwings (Jun 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbiodiesel!* »_Big, black wheels on a light-colored VW with bags. Looks like Mr. Original really let the creativity flow on this one. 


you need glasses or better screen resolution. those wheels are far from black.


----------



## TheDarkEnergist (Aug 22, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *obdONE* »_
1) That sure does sound fun








2) Your words sound smart but your meaning is lost. How is it ironic to do something that everyone is doing? How about not trying to show off your "word-smithing" skills and next time don't over do it with UBIQUITOUS modifiers to a critique that means nothing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


1. I was joking. 
2. Is that a serious response? Do you really not see the irony in modding a car (usually done to express one's personality/originality) with 2 items that everyone else uses? With the result being it looks like every other modified CC.
If you read my first post, it said "why is it every CC I look at is bagged with huge wheels." This style isn't original, doesn't compliment the classiness of the design of this particular car. therefore not really impressive or in my eyes 'worth it' (subjective).
This bring us to our English lesson.
*u·biq·ui·tous*
   /yuˈbɪkwɪtəs/ Show Spelled[yoo-bik-wi-tuhs] Show IPA
–adjective
existing or being everywhere, esp. at the same time; omnipresent: ubiquitous fog; ubiquitous little ants.
Origin:
1830–40; ubiquit + -ous
—Synonyms
See omnipresent.
Thanks for the schooling. I'm assuming you said to yourself "haha PWNT" after hitting submit.








back atcha
_Modified by TheDarkEnergist at 1:08 PM 4-26-2010_


_Modified by TheDarkEnergist at 1:17 PM 4-26-2010_


----------



## AE2058 (Dec 31, 2003)

*Re: (EvolSonica)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EvolSonica* »_
Whoever said fix the reverse rake must not know that when you lower most MK5 cars, the rear fender sits lower so it gives it the illusion of being lower in the rear. 

True but when the rear tire and wheel is tuck and the fronts are not, then reverse rake comes into play. I raised my Passat to have front and rear fender arches to sit right above the tires.

_Modified by AE2058 at 1:10 PM 4-26-2010_


_Modified by AE2058 at 1:11 PM 4-26-2010_


----------



## HULKSWAGEN (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: (mhjett)*

maybe in canada.


----------



## Turbio! (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (wetwithwaterwings)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wetwithwaterwings* »_
you need glasses or better screen resolution. those wheels are far from black.

Or maybe not post on an iPhone. Either way, it doesn't change much of my assessment.


----------



## vdubsunday (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (HULKSWAGEN)*

Nah, Persia
+1


_Modified by vdubsunday at 1:15 PM 4-26-2010_


----------



## vdubsunday (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (AE2058)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AE2058* »_
True but when the rear tire and wheel is tuck and the fronts are not, then reverse rake comes into play. I raised my Passat to have front and rear fender arches to sit right above the tires.



You're a tuck


----------



## HULKSWAGEN (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (TheDarkEnergist)*

you do realize none of the things we do to our cars are original anyways, right? We just do the things we like.


----------



## chrismkay3 (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: A pretty hot CC ^_^ (Notch__Johnson)*

those rotiform wheels are popping up everywhere, and yet they still don't look that good








http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif for wheels, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for car


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (HULKSWAGEN)*

Looks silly.


----------



## AE2058 (Dec 31, 2003)

*Re: (vdubsunday)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubsunday* »_
You're a tuck

I'm sorry, I didn't mean to hurt your feeling.


----------



## kkelter (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ThomV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ThomV* »_This is why I have reservations about buying a VW. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Because they are modded? Just because this guy did it, doesn't mean you have to...


----------



## Turbio! (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (HULKSWAGEN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HULKSWAGEN* »_you do realize none of the things we do to our cars are original anyways, right? We just do the things we like.

Speak for yourself. I've modded cars before, and they didn't slavishly follow anybody's template.


----------



## vdubsunday (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Turbiodiesel!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbiodiesel!* »_
Speak for yourself. I've modded cars before, and they didn't slavishly follow anybody's template. 

Pics or pics of bewbs

_Quote, originally posted by *AE2058* »_
I'm sorry, I didn't mean to hurt your feeling.

You're a feeling


----------



## TheDarkEnergist (Aug 22, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *HULKSWAGEN* »_you do realize none of the things we do to our cars are original anyways, right? We just do the things we like.


I wasn't talking generally about all cars just the CC seems to be exclusively bagged and big wheel'd. I tried to edit my post accordingly, sorry if that wasn't made clear.


----------



## HULKSWAGEN (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (Turbiodiesel!)*

i can guarantee you someone has done it before.


----------



## vdubsunday (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (TheDarkEnergist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheDarkEnergist* »_
I wasn't talking generally about all cars just the CC seems to be exclusively bagged and big wheel'd. I tried to edit my post accordingly, sorry if that wasn't made clear.


waht?


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (TheDarkEnergist)*

1) obviously you were joking. thus the








2) what is PWNT?
What is the definition of originality? He was the first one to bag a CC. Sounds pretty original. Your "irony" is lost on me, sorry...
Thanks for the English lesson. I had no idea that ubiquitous meant "existing or being everywhere, esp. at the same time; omnipresent" when I typed: "How is it ironic to do *something that everyone is doing?*"
back atcha again?


----------



## vdubsunday (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (obdONE)*

Pink wearing ninja turtles?


----------



## HULKSWAGEN (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (TheDarkEnergist)*

i see. give it time there will be different things


----------



## HULKSWAGEN (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: (CodeMan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CodeMan* »_Looks silly. 
yes canada does look silly


----------



## ByronLLN (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (obdONE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *obdONE* »_Thanks for the English lesson. I had no idea that ubiquitous meant "existing or being everywhere, esp. at the same time; omnipresent" when I typed: "How is it ironic to do *something that everyone is doing?*"

I'm pretty sure he was being ironic.


----------



## dieselboy77 (May 12, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (PassSedanGLX)*

guess british does it too


----------



## Fritz27 (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (UNBANNED_GERBIL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UNBANNED_GERBIL* »_ Snazzy Silver CC pics
I like this one, but the wheels are a little big for my liking.

That's how to mod a CC to not look like Eurotrash.


----------



## wetwithwaterwings (Jun 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*

british cc is photoshop. op already went through a set of bentley rims


----------



## AE2058 (Dec 31, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dieselboy77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dieselboy77* »_ Now that is sic, take note that BOTH wheels are just about equal in Tuck.


----------



## ByronLLN (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (AE2058)*

^
Yeah, it's easy to make it look perfect when it's _fake_.


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (PassSedanGLX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PassSedanGLX* »_
I'm pretty sure he was being ironic. 

well that's it, there's just too much irony floating around in this thread. my intellect has reached its end.


----------



## TheDarkEnergist (Aug 22, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *obdONE* »_1) obviously you were joking. thus the








2) what is PWNT?
What is the definition of originality? He was the first one to bag a CC. Sounds pretty original. Your "irony" is lost on me, sorry...
Thanks for the English lesson. I had no idea that ubiquitous meant "existing or being everywhere, esp. at the same time; omnipresent" when I typed: "How is it ironic to do *something that everyone is doing?*"
back atcha again?


Listen, I install cable televison for a living. I've been doing it for 35 years, don't try to lure me into some circular maze of logic.
If you want to keep arguing that's cool. But where is it going to get either of us? 
What I meant after all this bickering is that modifications are usually done to separate from OEM. There comes a tipping point where certain modifications to certain cars becomes commonplace. Therefore the use of said modification turns into an ironic one. No longer are they achieving the perceived goal of setting oneself apart. 
Examples: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4652836 
and I'm being serious here. These things are being made fun of because they've gone past the tipping point.
Have a good one.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (HULKSWAGEN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HULKSWAGEN* »_yes canada does look silly


Hahahaaa..., wait, I don't get it.


----------



## THE KILLER RABBIT (Jun 2, 2003)

*FV-QR*

nice car i think


----------



## kristijonazz (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (THE KILLER RABBIT)*

This is still my favorite one:








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (TheDarkEnergist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheDarkEnergist* »_
Listen, I install cable televison for a living. I've been doing it for 35 years, don't try to lure me into some circular maze of logic.


haha, that's funny. I like you and I've thoroughly enjoyed my time here.
I understand your point and generally agree. There is, however, a modicum of originality in this CC example, aside from the fact that the overall theme is "wheels and a drop". It takes guts to be the first, guts he had. What follows cannot hardly be expected to be the responsibility of the initiator. I just think credit is due, where credit is due. there are also the small, mostly unnoticed items that have been carefully picked and sought out to complement the clean and tastefully executed exterior, that set it apart from the general horde.
you too have a good one







(and I too am being serious, just in case there is a small chance that any of that came off as sarcastic, as it wasn't meant to be at all).
at the end of the day it's at least nice to be able to engage in an ADULT, childish argument over nothing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ByronLLN (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (kristijonazz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kristijonazz* »_This is still my favorite one:








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

That one actually looks good. 1" diameter smaller wheels with one size up tires and I think it would be perfect.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: A pretty hot CC ^_^ (passat_98)*

I love the Rotiforms and I love the CC. I just don't like them in this configuration. Not a fan of 'slam and tuck'. Needs to 'higher it'


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (PassSedanGLX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PassSedanGLX* »_^
Yeah, it's easy to make it look perfect when it's _fake_. 

Half the pictures I see of bagged cars look fake.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view








It's like a challenge to see if there are pixels and stuff.


----------



## oloniccolo (Nov 17, 2009)

*FV-QR*

mmmm so sexy


----------



## gtiglxvr62000 (Feb 1, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (oloniccolo)*


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: A pretty hot CC ^_^ (mellbergVWfan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mellbergVWfan* »_I love the Rotiforms and I love the CC. I just don't like them in this configuration. Not a fan of 'slam and tuck'. Needs to 'higher it'

better?


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: A pretty hot CC ^_^ (passat_98)*









I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif the CC.
Don't let the CL get ya down, you should see the stuff they say about me.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: A pretty hot CC ^_^ (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_
better?









Yes. Now lower it.








A 1 inch drop from that is pretty much perfect stance in my opinion. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ZoomBy (Jan 3, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_looks like ****. when did so low you can't drive it become good looking?



about 60 years ago, maybe more


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: A pretty hot CC ^_^ (mellbergVWfan)*

just hit print screen when it's right


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TheDarkEnergist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheDarkEnergist* »_
Listen, I install cable televison for a living. I've been doing it for 35 years, don't try to lure me into some circular maze of logic.


Close, but this is how it really goes:
"Look, I work for the phone company. I've had a lot of experience with semantics, so don't try to lure me into some maze of circular logic."


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_just hit print screen when it's right 









lol

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Close, but this is how it really goes:
"Look, I work for the phone company. I've had a lot of experience with semantics, so don't try to lure me into some maze of circular logic."









lol again


----------



## tolovevwistohatevw (Nov 22, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (ZoomBy)*

tcl 1.0 in full swing... you guys are like a bunch of fussy old women nagging. this thread was such a bitch fest that i need some advil , and to click the red X at the top http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
oh , and i dont like the car either. 


_Modified by tolovevwistohatevw at 5:41 PM 4-26-2010_


----------



## shooting blanks (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (obdONE)*

i still cant get used to those straight cut hondaish fenders vw came up with http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## ghostmk5 (Sep 30, 2007)

looks good now help me with mine =D


----------



## Mixican (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (kristijonazz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kristijonazz* »_This is still my favorite one:








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Approved http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

CC? cute car?


----------



## CCRlineBlack (Apr 6, 2010)

*Re: A pretty hot CC ^_^ (passat_98)*

Too many people here think they know everything and if they don't see something they like, they get all offended for nothing.







Most of you are probably just insecure cause you don't want to feel your in the same group as this young CC owner. Someone with a stock CC probably thinks it would be stupid to do anything to a car. Everyone is different, so if you dont like what you see or read, pls just ****.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: A pretty hot CC ^_^ (CCRlineBlack)*

This was a fun read, so many people who know nothing about the car. First off there are very few CCs on bags although quite a few of us are running pretty low on coils. Second 19s on the CC fit quite well and the right styles just look right on the car. Yes there are a few guys running 22s on the CC, to that I have no comment. Also the reverse rake talk, reverse rake is based on the angle of the body of the car, not the difference in fender gap. Stop screwing this term up. VW designed the fenders that way to greatly reduce the chance of fender to tire impact while the vehicle is turning.


----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Since when did all the MK4 owners buy a CC?


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

so wait? you made another post with your car in it? with the same pics? im must be missing the point...


----------



## ABAcabby (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: (crazywayne311)*

This thread was moved from the carlounge, in case you are wondering why everyone has their panties in a bunch. It's because the car lounge has their panties in a bunch whenever they see air-ride (unless its something that's at least 40 years old)


----------



## PassatCC75 (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: A pretty hot CC ^_^ (passat_98)*

First, I am old..65, compared to the majority of the folks on here. With that said, I personally like all cars, no matter the mods. Why, because it shows an individual's desire to change things and make them theirs. That is the great thing about cars, "you" can do anything, that is legal, and makes you happy. It really doesn't matter what "we" think as long as you like it. 
If a car isn't to your taste, so what, why destroy someone else's satisfaction at what they have accomplished.
I am personally happy to see all of the younger generation still modding cars and enjoying them as much I have for the past 50 years. A co-worker, when I bought my 2007 Mustang GT/CS, and started the mods, asked when was I going to grow up. I told him when they toss dirt on the box.
Life really is too short...I know







Enjoy!


----------



## CCRlineBlack (Apr 6, 2010)

*Re: A pretty hot CC ^_^ (PassatCC75)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PassatCC75* »_First, I am old..65, compared to the majority of the folks on here. With that said, I personally like all cars, no matter the mods. Why, because it shows an individual's desire to change things and make them theirs. That is the great thing about cars, "you" can do anything, that is legal, and makes you happy. It really doesn't matter what "we" think as long as you like it. 
If a car isn't to your taste, so what, why destroy someone else's satisfaction at what they have accomplished.
I am personally happy to see all of the younger generation still modding cars and enjoying them as much I have for the past 50 years. A co-worker, when I bought my 2007 Mustang GT/CS, and started the mods, asked when was I going to grow up. I told him when they toss dirt on the box.
Life really is too short...I know







Enjoy!


100% Agree~!


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (ABAcabby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABAcabby* »_This thread was moved from the carlounge, in case you are wondering why everyone has their panties in a bunch. It's because the car lounge has their panties in a bunch whenever they see air-ride (unless its something that's at least 40 years old)
I knew this was TCL fodder after the first few posts







The guys over there are always good for a laugh


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

well....eh whatever...maybe i should post my car more


----------



## Sparda29 (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: (najob08)*


_Quote, originally posted by *najob08* »_Since when did all the MK4 owners buy a CC?









After they saw me blaze by them on the highway. I have been seeing more and more CCs on the road nowadays. I see at least one every day now. 
The car looks so much better with coilovers, not too low, and the performance on the twisties is amazing.


----------



## B.I.H.GTI (Jan 18, 2009)

I have noticed most people that hate on others with bags are ones that spend there night wishing they could have bags on there cars. The CC looks sick ppl just hate cuz they cant put together a few buck and get bags.


----------



## justn868 (Jan 20, 2008)

love it


----------

